# JACQUES IS GIVING AWAY DOCUMENT STACK DIYS



## morthael (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello!! Back on my bs and opening up my island once again!! (Also reusing the thread so I don’t clutter the forum lol)

Please join the queue below to access the dodo code!! The site is a lil glitchy sometimes so it’s better if you queue up using a laptop/PC vs. using a phone as it can kick you off queue on accident!

If you need me, I am the villager in school girl clothes!!

Please abide by the instructions I have on the queue site, thanks!!







						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come? 

O I qued up thanks!


----------



## Escapesun (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes please


----------



## morthael (Apr 14, 2020)

Escapesun said:


> Can I come


Just queue up and it’ll give you the dodo when it’s your turn!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 14, 2020)

Thank you for sharing this DIY!


----------



## Tatimari (Apr 14, 2020)

I queued, thanks!


----------



## lizardon (Apr 14, 2020)

Just signed up, thx


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 14, 2020)

May i come by please?~


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Apr 14, 2020)

Just queued up, thanks!


----------



## morthael (Apr 14, 2020)

Mszcrystal said:


> May i come by please?~


Go ahead and queue up!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020

Btw locking the queue temporarily so I can see if Julia’s still crafting!!


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

I lost my spot in the queue three times


----------



## morthael (Apr 14, 2020)

Pickler said:


> I lost my spot in the queue three times


The site is unfortunately glitchy if you’re using your phone to queue up, it holds up better if you’re on a laptop/PC! Let me PM you the dodo code instead!


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

Please god ty


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## morthael (Apr 14, 2020)

Queue has been unlocked again!!!


----------



## Leann (Apr 14, 2020)

morthael said:


> Hello!! Julia is giving away lucky gold cat DIYS!!
> 
> Please join the queue below to access dodo!!
> No entry fee but tips are appreciated!
> ...



Can I Come?


----------



## arkero (Apr 14, 2020)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## morthael (Apr 14, 2020)

Leann said:


> Can I Come?


go ahead and join the queue!


----------



## Aarrianna (Apr 14, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## morthael (Apr 14, 2020)

Aarrianna said:


> May I come?


yes! i’m still open, please join the queue linked above!


----------



## Tatimari (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi, the game crashed on me when someone was coming, but it saved and I managed to get the recipe. Just never got to say thank you!
So...
Thank you!


----------



## Aarrianna (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm sorry, I'm new to this. How exactly do I do that?


----------



## morthael (Apr 14, 2020)

Tatimari said:


> Hi, the game crashed on me when someone was coming, but it saved and I managed to get the recipe. Just never got to say thank you!
> So...
> Thank you!


That’s good to hear!! I got a little worried since I didn’t know if it saved for you or not!

And you’re welcome!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



Aarrianna said:


> I'm sorry, I'm new to this. How exactly do I do that?


Click the link below and join the queue and when it’s your turn, it’ll give you the dodo code!!




__





						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## Sugarsprig (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi, just wondering if hybrid flowers count as tips? :>


----------



## morthael (Apr 14, 2020)

Also temp locking the queue since it’s 2 AM, let me see how the 9 people in the queue are gonna go time-wise!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



Sugarsprig said:


> Hi, just wondering if hybrid flowers count as tips? :>


Yes!! They count as tips!! Any you can spare is fine by me!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020

If you’ve posted above, please let me know if I accidentally locked you out of the queue and I’ll reopen!


----------



## Capella (Apr 14, 2020)

im omw sorry forgot to post before joining queue !


----------



## morthael (Apr 14, 2020)

Capella said:


> im omw sorry forgot to post before joining queue !


it’s okay!! are you already in the queue? i hope i didn’t lock you out, if i did i can reopen!


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 14, 2020)

Thank you, sorry it took me so long to shop, people coming and going made me cancel a lot!
Lillies were my last flower so Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## morthael (Apr 14, 2020)

Terrabull said:


> Thank you, sorry it took me so long to shop, people coming and going made me cancel a lot!
> Lillies were my last flower so Thank you thank you thank you!


No worries at all!! I’m glad you were able to get what you needed!! Enjoy!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you reopen.


----------



## morthael (Apr 14, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I'd love to visit if you reopen.


I’ll PM you the dodo and you can be my last person for today!!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

morthael said:


> I’ll PM you the dodo and you can be my last person for today!!


Omigosh! Thank you so much! I needed those gold bars for my brother in laws pirate themed house! You rock! <3


----------



## morthael (Apr 14, 2020)

Latest bump for the latest villager making DIYS, please check the front page for details!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020

Locking the queue temp because I have to do a trade!!


----------



## morthael (Apr 14, 2020)

Unlocked the queue once more!! Feel free to come over again!


----------

